# قائمه باسعار ادوات السباكه للفائده



## mr.x_250 (27 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله

انا اشتريت ادوات السباكه من السبتيه محل مشهور اسمه العزيزيه بتاريخ 16/2/2013 احب اشارك معاكم الأسعار وتقولوا ايه رؤيكم غاليه ولا لا 

اولا اتفقت مع السباك ع 650 تأسيس وتشطيب مفيش بانيو حمام ومطبخ صغير 

منتجات الشريف / 
بيبه 3/4 فى نص الشريف ..... 25.70 جنيه
كوع 1.5 45 ....4 جنيه
كوع 1.5 90 ......3.25 جنيه

منتجات br المصريه الألمانيه
كوع بسن 3/4 فى نص ....16 جنيه
كوع لحام .....2.85 جنيه
تى لحام .....3.85 جنيه
كرنك لحام ......5.85 جنيه
نبل نصف نيكل .....2 جنيه
وصله اسبانى 40 سنتى للسخان ..........6 جنيه 

لوازم تانيه مش من السبتيه : BR بردو 
عازل بيتو المصريه الالمانيه كببير 12 كيلو : 58 جنيه مصرى 

مواسير بننجر br 3/4 المتر ب9 جنيه
مواسير 1.5 بوصه سمارت المتر ب 12 جنيه 
تى بسن لحام 3/4 25 جنيه انا شايف ديه بالذات غاليه اوى ايه رؤيكم ؟؟ 

ملحوظه التكلفه الاجماليه للسباكه : التأسيس اقصد

مصنعيه 500 جنيه ويتبقى 150 عند التتشطيب 
بضاعه تاسيس : 800 جنيه شامله العازل 

ايه رؤيكم ف الأسعار ديه غاليه ولا معقوله


----------



## mr.x_250 (28 فبراير 2013)

ايه يا شباب ؟؟ مفيش رد


----------



## ahmedpolla (19 مارس 2013)

شكرا علي المشاركه


----------



## kotoz99 (29 مارس 2013)

مشاركة جيدة بارك الله فيك يا هندسة


----------

